# Well HELLLOOOOOOO there



## Flashman (Sep 20, 2008)

New to the site and soon to be a  new to the world of MHing
Yup on the verge of buying a new Hymer Excis

Just the one question this time though and I thought this would be the best site to ask it

Is wild camping going like wild....camping, or is it like camping in the wild


----------



## wildman (Sep 20, 2008)

As a wild man who goes campering in the wild the only answer I can give is YES


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 20, 2008)

hi welcome we are all a bit wild on here at times, so we are wild campers wild camping in the wild


----------



## lenny (Sep 20, 2008)

Hiya, Flashman, and welcome to the wildest site around,Its a bit of both,I would think


----------



## guerdeval (Sep 20, 2008)

Don't worry Flashman, some members eat nothing but raw meat but its not compulsory, you'll learn a lot even if you never venture off a campsite, I think you can take wild camping as far as you personally want, some members seem never to use sites but others (I hope) like me do so from time to time, but I live in France where its so much more acceptable and a lot easier.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice one you wild bunch....Umm not too sure about the raw meat thingy though Guerdeval !!!!

Well I will certainly be keeping a lookout for some interesting info on this site.......#
Seems like a fun sorta community


----------



## Belgian (Sep 24, 2008)

guerdeval said:


> Don't worry Flashman, some members eat nothing but raw meat but its not compulsory, you'll learn a lot even if you never venture off a campsite, I think you can take wild camping as far as you personally want, some members seem never to use sites but others (I hope) like me do so from time to time, but I live in France where its so much more acceptable and a lot easier.



On this side of the Channel we even love *horse*-steak (delicious !) and *snails*   But no worries, we are not all canibals, only pretty dislocated.....
Don't be shy to put a question, you allways get a (mad) answer 
Welcome to wildcamping


----------



## Flashman (Sep 25, 2008)

Belgian said:


> On this side of the Channel we even love *horse*-steak (delicious !) and *snails*   But no worries, we are not all canibals, only pretty dislocated.....
> Don't be shy to put a question, you allways get a (mad) answer
> Welcome to wildcamping




Not even going down that road!!!!!
Yuk is about all I can think of to say


----------



## Trevor (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Flashman, and welcome It is as wild as you make it.


----------



## Belgian (Sep 25, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Not even going down that road!!!!!
> Yuk is about all I can think of to say


MMmmm. You even don't know what you miss  On your side of the channel they have disgusting stuff too to serve   'Tell me what you eat, and I'll tell you what you are'  LOL
Anyhow, you're welcome, with or without meals


----------

